# Argh haa me hearties



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's black beard Ralph & ruby red fair maid
Off to have some pirate fun at conwy!!
Billy refuses to dress up so poor R&R cop for it! :
Tbh they don't seem in the slightest bit bothered - check out Ralph's hook & Ruby's dagger!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey, you're hilarious! Are you on hols? 

R&R are strutting their stuff!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Almost spat out my tea when I saw this.. It's Ruby's hat and pirate sword that did it!

Can't believe billy won't dress up though. Pirate dressing up is the best - you get a moustache!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh wow, they are going to get SO much attention! they look brilliant, can't believe Ruby has not got that hat off!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is Ruby's hat actually a snood - this could be just the look my girls need!
Fantastic fun - couldn't Billy use one of his sticks for a wooden leg


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Oh wow, they are going to get SO much attention! they look brilliant, can't believe Ruby has not got that hat off!


Attention...... We should of charged a £1.00 for every time someone wanted to take a photo - we'd be quids in, got some more pics on the mobile, I'll see how they've turned out and post some x
They were both so good at their outfits, they didn't try to get any of it off, Ralph had a Hook on his leg, & ruby had a sword tied to her and the hat! 
They were both brilliant & very much the centre of attention which they loved!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey, you're hilarious! Are you on hols?
> 
> R&R are strutting their stuff!


Just here at the caravan for a one night weekender! Conwy pirates today and wood fest tomorrow x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Is Ruby's hat actually a snood - this could be just the look my girls need!
> Fantastic fun - couldn't Billy use one of his sticks for a wooden leg


Billy and his sticks!!! Don't encourage him marzi, I have to discard of them one by one very sneakily! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Almost spat out my tea when I saw this.. It's Ruby's hat and pirate sword that did it!
> 
> Can't believe billy won't dress up though. Pirate dressing up is the best - you get a moustache!


What do you mean "get" a moustache...... Have you ever seen me at 5pm?!? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I need more pictures!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> What do you mean "get" a moustache...... Have you ever seen me at 5pm?!? X


It's almost 5pm now, are you going to get your pirate gear on to complete the look?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Two cockapoos went to sea sea sea to see what they see see see!

Can't quite believe what I can see! Amazing costumes - love R & R.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love this they are adorable!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I need more pictures!!


I do have more Donna - I will get them on x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*For Donna*

Little ruby red miss


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My iPhone is just charging, so I can email pics to myself so I can save them to my iPad & then post..... It's so easy when you know how!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Little ruby red miss


This is adorable!!! So so so cute. I love her. She is growing back in fast.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She has her stitches out tomorrow, so hopefully all will be well and she can have a good run in the field, we haven't even bothered with the beach this weekend, as there is no way I could of let Ralph off and kept ruby on the lead, x


----------

